# Network Adapters not showing up in Device Manager



## Kiraamzsy (Oct 21, 2008)

When going through device manager, there is no Network Adapters section. All network cards show up as unknown devices even though I've installed the drivers for them. In Control Panel -> Network Connections, there is no Local Area Connection. I've tried a new network card and that didn't fix anything either.

ipconfig / all gives me:

Windows IP COnfiguration. That's all. Nothing else shows up.

I'm so lost.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this XP
are you on SP3
do you have norton

have a read here
http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/...g-windows-xp-sp3-with-symantec-symprotect-on/


----------



## Kiraamzsy (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, this is Windows XP. I have not installed SP3 yet. Yes, currently using Norton. Took a quick look at the article you mentioned and it is interesting but it looks like it's aiming at SP3 being the cause of the problem.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If this is a new (re)install of Windows download from your PC manufacturer's web site the latest chipset and networking drivers. Install the chipset first. After installing the networking drivers check Device Manager to see if you need some more drivers.


----------



## Kiraamzsy (Oct 21, 2008)

It's not a reinstall. I did however install some drivers. 

File Description: Motherboard Driver Package
Version:
* Ethernet NRM driver version 50.09 (WHQL)
* Network management tools version 50.09
* SMBus driver version 4.50 (WHQL)
* Installer version 4.90
* Win2K IDE SATARAID driver version 6.22 (WHQL)
* Win2K IDE SATA_IDE driver version 6.22 (WHQL)
* Win2K RAIDTOOL application version 6.22
* WinXP IDE SATARAID driver version 6.22 (WHQL)
* WinXP IDE SATA_IDE driver version 6.22 (WHQL)
* WinXP RAIDTOOL application version 6.22

I'll go look for the chipset.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Motherboard driver Package may be the same as chipset. From where did you get them?


----------



## Kiraamzsy (Oct 21, 2008)

I got these directly from the manufacturers website. I also had a cd that came with the computer that had the same files.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Kiraamzsy (Oct 21, 2008)

1. There is no Network Adapters section
2. same as above
3. Yes. Listed below.

Non-Plug and Play Drivers
!Serial
Unknown
!1394 Net Adapter
!NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There's your answer. You indeed are missing most of the drivers. Start with the proper chipset drivers, then install the network drivers.


----------



## Kiraamzsy (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmmm. I just contacted the manufacturer and the chipset they said I should use is the one I've tried. It's the motherboard driver package. Or is that still the wrong thing? I've listed it above.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't really know what to tell you. On Dell's and HP's website the term "chipset" is used. But to me that package you installed sounds the same. Who is your computer manufacturer and what is the exact model?

I note that two of the "orphan" devices are 1394 Net Adapter and NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller. In your list of drivers installed by the motherboard package there is Ethernet NRM driver which seems reasonable for NVIDIA nForce. But I see no 1394 installed.


----------



## Kiraamzsy (Oct 21, 2008)

The manufacturer is Gateway and the model of the computer is a GT5082.

I tried finding some updated versions off a different site and now windows won't even boot up.... UGH. Going into safemode doesn't work either as my mouse & keyboard are both wireless usb and for some reason are not working in safemode after the latest driver install. 

I'm going backwards in progress.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I tried finding some updated versions off a different site and now windows won't even boot up


Try "Last known good configuration" if you have that option. Otherwise, I hope you have your XP install CD handy. Or a Recovery partition.

Either way you're going to have to get those drivers installed, and maybe a fresh Windows install is the best way to go.

FWIW I agree that you downloaded the correct driver package. Please don't take the next two questions as an insult--I'm grasping for straws. After downloading the package did you then copy it to your hard drive and run it? What kind of messages did it give you?


----------



## Kiraamzsy (Oct 21, 2008)

Last known good configuration didn't work :S

If you're referring to the original drivers, yes, I copied them to the computer. It all installed normally without any errors or messages. I restarted after installing the drivers but there was no change.


----------



## arayq2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Kiraamzsy said:


> I'm going backwards in progress.


My money is on Norton getting in the way. It's a "firewall" (misnomer for programs like this, but I digress) and doesn't take kindly to anything to do with networking suddenly appearing on the machine... The earlier network card and driver installs probably failed silently as a result.

It may be worthwhile going through the uninstall hardware wizard to get back to a status quo ante; nuking every last slimy trace of Norton off the machine; disabling XP's own firewall,;installing everything you need; and only then allowing these firewall thingummies back.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Use Symantic's Norton Removal Tool to "nuk[e] every last slimy trace of Norton off the machine."


----------

